
Show HN: Ilograph – interactive architecture diagrams as code - Veuxdo
https://app.ilograph.com/demo.ilograph.Ilograph/Request
======
csunbird
From the terms of service at:
[https://www.ilograph.com/terms_and_conditions.html](https://www.ilograph.com/terms_and_conditions.html)

>Communications

>By creating an Account on our service, you agree to subscribe to newsletters,
marketing or promotional materials and other information we may send. However,
you may opt out of receiving any, or all, of these communications from us by
following the unsubscribe link or instructions provided in any email we send.

~~~
takumo
Thanks for the heads up, shame I missed that!

It definitely doesn't sound very GDPR compliant­. It’s dated before GDPR so
clearly needs an update.

~~~
Veuxdo
Yeah, good point. Thanks for the reminder.

------
davedx
Really nice idea, and when I worked as an architect I often wished for
something like this. :)

Some feedback:

\- Only show the top level information for each block by default. So the front
page of the example would have the "Lambda" block, but it would be empty until
you click on it to drill into it. Otherwise it gets cluttered fast. I've seen
some architecture diagrams that attempt to fit every single sub-sub-component
into one "master" diagram, and it creates huge information overload.

\- (This is more about the example than the UX, I think...) When drilling into
it, as opposed to having source code functions or resources, it would be nice
to see actual architectural components (like functional units of systems).

I love how it shows dependencies. Great work!

~~~
Veuxdo
Hey, thanks for this feedback. Does lowering the detail (using the control in
the top-right) achieve a result like the one you describe, or would you like
to see something even simpler (by default)?

~~~
davedx
Aha I completely missed that control. That's much better. I think for me it
_might_ be nice to have that as the default, because of the whole information
overload thing.

Great work!

------
faizshah
Awesome project! Perhaps a future version could include Google Cloud style
diagrams and icons:
[https://cloud.google.com/icons/](https://cloud.google.com/icons/)

~~~
Veuxdo
Thanks! Icon support is something I've been thinking about forever... Now
could actually be a good time since the app functionality is settling. Thanks
for the feedback.

------
maxpanas
Really awesome project! The walkthrough was extremely well put together. This
should be used for software architecture presentations and webinars - really
helps showcase how everything fits together while minimising the overload of
information. Well done! For projects, like any documentation, the only problem
with anything like this is how much effort does it take for the diagram to
stay up-to-date and relevant in a project with ongoing development.

------
brudgers
Discussions with comments in the last year:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20390560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20390560)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19104734](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19104734)

------
loginx
I love it, excellent work!

One thing I noticed is when signing up with github, it requires read/write
access to all repos. Does it write anything, or is that just the only access
control github provides through the API?

~~~
Veuxdo
Hi. Yep, it will write your Ilograph file when you save, certainly. It doesn't
create other random files or anything like that, though.

------
wiradikusuma
Very cool!

A bit disorienting due to information paralysis, but maybe if I'm the person
creating it, or have already used to it, it will be ok.

Suggestion: Don't overuse elevation (material design card). Actually, maybe
you can remove the shadows and use standard diagram elements that Visio uses,
and/or XKCD style.

~~~
faizshah
I think if they add some color coding to the resource groups in the diagram
like google cloud style infrastructure diagrams it would make the diagrams
much more readable and approachable.

~~~
Veuxdo
Yeah, you both are right. This is on me... the tool allows you to customize
the style (flat, dashed borders, background colors, etc.) but I never got
around to using these in this diagram. I'll try to update today :)

------
maxehmookau
I had a good play with this a few months back. Really really impressive tool!

------
utopian3
Hi veuxdo, this is a really cool project! Do you have an open source project
for the code? Curious what you built this with and whether I can contribute to
the code..

------
ilograph_nt_fnd
[https://ilograph.com](https://ilograph.com) appears to go nowhere

------
afandian
This is exactly what I'm looking for ... but as an open source tool. I'm
currently doing something quite hacky with Hugo, Graphviz and some Python.

I don't begrudge a hosted or commercial product, but does anyone know of
related open source projects?

